# What is wrong with my rabbit ????



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

my 6 yo rabbit has been in and out of the vets recently (the past month or just under) i took him because he is
* pooing less and when he does it is small or has brown mucus or white things in it
* drinking more than usual
* peeing more frequantly and small amounts (usually clear)
* less active or not active at all
* always at food bowl but doesnt eat much,cab eat veggies and choc drops ok
* SITS LIKE HE IS IN PAIN OR UNCOMFORTABLE
* his weight has went from 1.5kg-1.2kg
the vet has checked his belly with x-ray and feeling,checked his mouth as he has a problem with back teeth over growing-nearly everytime he goes into the vet he gets 3 injections-gut stimulant/painkiller/antibiotic.today i took him because i felt a lump on one side of his mouth but vet didnt feel anything-i have asked if he can go in tomorrow to be sedated for an x-ray
WHAT COULD IT BE?? (THE VET THINKS IT IS JUST HIS AGE-COULD IT BE??)DO YOU THINK WITH ALL THESE SYMPTOMS HE WILL BE HEALTHY ENOUGH FOR SEDATION OR EVEN GENERAL ANAESTHETIC???


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't answer your questions, but I would do the same thing let the vet run tests to try to diagnose the problem. The longer you leave him the worse he is going to get, however without knowing what the problem is he could start to pick up.

Talk to your vet about your concerns as to GA. I am sure if there was a high risk I doubt the vet would go ahead without telling you first, but discuss it before any decisions are made.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Abscesses are very common in rabbits mouths especially if they have dental problems. 

I would get a second oppinion take your bunny to a rabbit savvy vets. 

A couple of more holistic points I'd like to mention. 

At this time of year when rabbits start moulting into their summer coats they ingest a lot of fur which can cause blockages, daily brushing can make a real difference. 

Rabbits need a lot of fiber for their guts chocolate drops are junk food - throw what you have away and dont buy them again.

What food are you feeding him? He needs a high fiber diet a good food for rabbits with teeth problems is Allen and page natural pellets because they are small and contain lots of fiber and all the vitamins they need. You can buy these form most equine shops. Any changes need to be made gradually as he's under the weather already I would be inclined to swap him on to any new food over the course of a month. 

probiotics are always fantastic for stomach upsets in rabbits biolapis or avipro are both brands I would reccomend

Lastly but most importantly make sure there is plenty of good quality corse sweet smelling hay available at all times.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry your bun is having problems. 

His poo does suggest a gut problem. The vet would usually feel the tummy - is it doughy? however, this could be secondary to something else.

I would try and give him the best diet you can, to try and build him up - what is he usually fed on? Does he have loads of hay? fresh daily? Not too many gassy greens, that can cause bloat? High quality pellets? (but not too many)

His age is not a problem for general anaesthetic if he is a small to medium sized rabbit (they can live into double figures - some of ours have regular anesthetics for dentals). Giant rabbits age more quickly.

If he is in poor health, the risks are a bit higher with GA though. However, many of our buns have health problems, and we only had one bun who had a problem under GA - and the vet got her back (but they are brilliant!)

You are doing the right thing by keep taking him to the vets, but I wonder if your vet is truly rabbit savvy? Vets vary greatly in their knowledge of rabbit health issues. Some are great. Others know only the basics, and don't keep up to date. (Rabbits are classified as exotics)

No, it won't "just be his age" - but it could be age related.

For example, rabbits do get arthritis - one of ours is on permanent painkillers for arthritis. Without them, he is miserable. With them, he pops about like a youngster. 

It could be bladder stones or sludge, making weeing painful.

It could be an injury (spinal? limb?), stopping him moving around.

It could be a lump or cyst?

You said you felt a lump on his face, and you certainly seem to know your bun well. So I wonder whether it could be an abcess? Three of ours, all brothers, got abscesses in the space of a few months. Two were treated successfully. one is controlled by daily injections. These buns are nearly 6 years old, and are all dental bunnies.

Has he had his tooth roots xrayed? Tooth root problems can be very painful.

I the vet still can't find anything to treat, I would consider asking for some (dog) Metacam, that you can give daily at home. Then try giving it to him for several days. Does his behaviour change/improve? If so, you are right - he was in pain.

You can then continue the painkillers, but the underlying cauise would still need to be looked at.

Another thought - when a bun has a friend, it can give even a poorly bun a new lease of life.

Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks for the replys-he has recently had an x-ray to check for hair blockages/gas,there was a small amount of gas but nothing worrying.i give him 2-5 choc drops a week,i feed him muesli (wagg) rabbit food,i keep trying him with pellets but he never eats them he has also never eaten hay even though he always has timothy hay (he prefers to pee in it) the vet always feels his tummy and it is fine,the only greens he eats is sliced apples and spinach-sometimes grated carrots(.HE ALREADY HAS HIS FRONT TEETH OUT AND HIS BACK TEETH NEED TRIMMED 2/3 TIMES YEARLY AND THEY ARE TWISTED AND SHARP) i didnt think 6 was old but the vet mentions 'yeah he's getting on a bit' everytime i take him in and says he doesnt usually see rabbits older than 4.i definately think it is mouth pain-he has only had his tummy x-rayd before-IF IT WAS AN ABSCESS,WOULD THAT SHOW UP ON THE X-RAY ?? it definately isnt spinal/limb injury.he has a few small cysts on his back but they have been checked and arent growing.he also has a hernia on one of his testicles (he went to the vet for it and was to get neutered to remove it,but while under ga,they found out it was a hernia but couldnt remove that because he had been under ga too long already and might not have made it:crying i will definately try the metacam.thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

From what you have described I would suspect an abscess and/or over grown root issues.

Firstly you need to find yourself a rabbit savvy vet that is experienced with dentals, you will need to request a head x-ray so that the vet can see what they are dealing with.

You need to cut down/out the muesli food as this will promote selective feeding and the crude fibre content is a meager 10%.
You need to feed a pellet such as Science Selective or Allen and Page Natural, if you offer your rabbit the choice between the two he will choose the muesli as it is a bit like offering a child the choice between veg and ice cream lol 
So you just cut down the old food whilst adding the new over a period of time, after a time the rabbit will eat them.

However for now the most important thing is to get him to eat hay, some rabbits can be very picky when it comes to the type of hay they will eat and some just don't feel the need if they are fed too much hard food.

So my question would be how much bunny brunch do you feed?
I would cut out chocolate drops completely for now until we get his crude fibre content sorted. His poo's are 100% down to the fact that his gut bacteria levels are out of wack with his diet issues and now his dental issue.

I would go out and buy lots of different varieties of hay, you can get sample bags from companies such as Hay 4 Pets so you can work out which hay your rabbit prefers and I would start to search your area for a good rabbit vet as unfortunately most vets aren't up to date with a lot of rabbit issues unless they specialise as they are classed as exotics.

What area are you in? Maybe one of us knows of a good vet in your area?


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

this is what misty and his poos are looking like recently










































i will make sure he has a head x-ray and try him with plenty of different hays and pellets


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

just been up to see misty and gave him some apples and spinach,he chewed them a bit then put them back out then started grinding his teeth so now i am sure it is his mouth either an abscess/ulcer or just back teeth needing trimmed,cant belive he wasnt given pain relief for today,now he has to be sore until tomorrow around 12 :crying: would a full body x-ray show anything in his mouth or should i get a head x-ray and an abdomen x-ray ?? he also peed 4 or 5 times in an hour-is this normal ??what could it be ?? could it just be because he is in pain ?? cant wait to take him to the vet tomorrow and hopefully finally find out what is wrong with him and him to have pain relief but i am always soo worried when one of my pets are in and having a ga:crying:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

He needs pain relief now, not in a few hours.

There is no point is us guessing at what could be wrong tbh, it could be a number of things, what I do know is he needs to see a rabbit savvy vet asap.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

just dropped him off at the vets.and its not like i am just asking yous to find out what is wrong with him and nothing else,he IS at the vet 2-3 times a week and is now in for x-rays,this site is for advise which is all i am looking for and to stop me worrying soo much,


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

mariebx19 said:


> just dropped him off at the vets.and its not like i am just asking yous to find out what is wrong with him and nothing else,he IS at the vet 2-3 times a week and is now in for x-rays,this site is for advise which is all i am looking for and to stop me worrying soo much,


Sorry?? You asked for advice, I gave you advice 

I would be looking for another vet. As I said before not all vets are great with rabbits.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it could be a number of things, i would suspect it is all down to his very poor diet though, you NEED to get him to eat hay, also you need to get him off the muslie and onto a good quality rabbit pellet that is atleast 17% fiber, i would suggest you try him on science selective, which is 25% fiber where as the wagg is only 10%! have a look Wagg Bunny Brunch rabbit food
Science Selective Rabbit | Supreme Pet Foods

fiber is the most esential part of a rbbits diet, they need it for their digestion to work correctly and for their teeth to wear, if you get him on a good diet i suspect his dental issues will improve.
after you get him onto the science selective you then need to get him to eat hay too, slowly cut back the amount of food you feed him, rabbits will not starve themselves, he will go to the hay, put some hay in a raised hayrack with some on the floor infront of it so he has a choice, the peeing/pooing in the hay is a sign he is eating it, as it is a rabbits natural instinct to go toilet while they eat.

the mucus in the poop also doesnt look right to me, and i would consider treating him for coccidia


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

any advise IS appreciated but i am doing everything i can possibly do for my rabbits and not all vets are good but i have been to another 1 or to in my area and they were just as bad which is why i am back at the one im with now and he has had ga and things here and is always ok after them i dont want to change him and then something happens because they do it a different way or something :crying: i have asked the vet just to do a head x-ray rather than his abdomin becasuse last night he was struggling to eat his food and when he did he was grinding his teeth so i am sure it is his mouth and after that if i need to i will have his abdomin x-rayd but he had that 3 weeks ago.i know basically all of his problems are probably down to the food he eats and lack of hay.but when i first got him i was 16 and didnt know they were foods better than others i just bought what was in the supermarket,but since then i keep trying him with pellets every so often and he can go 7 hours without eating (that is all i am willing to leave him) and hay i have been buying all different kinds sinnce i have had him and i am currently buying timothy hay again but he just wont eat it,and when he pees in it-he goes to the hay,pees and then goes away from it.so definately not eating it


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

if it is coccidia could that be treated with panacur ??


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

mariebx19 said:


> any advise IS appreciated but i am doing everything i can possibly do for my rabbits and not all vets are good but i have been to another 1 or to in my area and they were just as bad which is why i am back at the one im with now and he has had ga and things here and is always ok after them i dont want to change him and then something happens because they do it a different way or something :crying: i have asked the vet just to do a head x-ray rather than his abdomin becasuse last night he was struggling to eat his food and when he did he was grinding his teeth so i am sure it is his mouth and after that if i need to i will have his abdomin x-rayd but he had that 3 weeks ago.i know basically all of his problems are probably down to the food he eats and lack of hay.but when i first got him i was 16 and didnt know they were foods better than others i just bought what was in the supermarket,but since then i keep trying him with pellets every so often and he can go 7 hours without eating (that is all i am willing to leave him) and hay i have been buying all different kinds sinnce i have had him and i am currently buying timothy hay again but he just wont eat it,and when he pees in it-he goes to the hay,pees and then goes away from it.so definately not eating it


have you tried mixing hay into his food bowl mix it in with his pellets , try different types of hay [email protected] do some ones with herbs ect in . also we have a hay rack above the litter tray so they don't wee on the hay .


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah i have tried mixingit,i havent tried the one with herbs in it,will get that asap,yeah i have a hay ball hanging in his cage,he just rubs his chin on it but still never eats it


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't really add more than what the others have said, we're not vets and can't diagnose but we can offer advice one what we THINK would be worth getting a vet to check for.

Also having a rabbit savvy vet can mean the difference between life and death for a rabbit as I found out the hard way. My old vet killed one of my rabbits over something a rabbit savvy vet could have saved him. 

The vet I'm with now I would trust with my own life, he saved one of my rabbits who was on deaths door not so long ago, even the vet said it would be touch and go but it was his help and willingness to go the extra mile that saved this rabbit. I can say without a doubt had I stayed with the other vet I wouldn't have this rabbit anymore.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

advise is all im looking for.a rabbit that i had died a few years ago at the other vet close to me-dont know if he couldve been helped but the vet i am with now misty has been through soo much while being here and he has always pulled through and bounces back very quickly,if something is too risky,they will not continue doing it,so that is the reason i like my vet now,but there are another 2 close by which i will probably phone.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

mariebx19 said:


> advise is all im looking for.a rabbit that i had died a few years ago at the other vet close to me-dont know if he couldve been helped but the vet i am with now misty has been through soo much while being here and he has always pulled through and bounces back very quickly,if something is too risky,they will not continue doing it,so that is the reason i like my vet now,but there are another 2 close by which i will probably phone.


I had no idea until recently that domestic pet rabbits are classed as 'exotics' since their origins are not native to this country. Therefore, it can be worth finding vet which specalises in exotics at the very least. I used to think vets were just vets, but I learnt the hard way it really is worth finding a vet who is specifically 'rabbit savvy'. Good luck.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I can tell you love your bun, and are doing all you can.

As you can tell, many of us (and our buns) have been let down by poor vet care, and had to learn the hard way - which is why so many of us stress how importance to find a truly rabbit savvy (and ideally exotic trained) vet.

I wonder if your vet has suggested you seek a second opinion with a specialist nearby? Or spoken to a specialist themselves, if they are stumped? 

It is impossible to diagnose here, but I would speculate from what you have said, that an X ray (which must taken at the right angle), will show tooth root problems (especially as the vet has identified twisted teeth), and very possible an abscess.

Both will be exceptionally painful, and may have been so for some time. And teeth problems, pain and stress, in turn create gut problems. 

Hunching up and teeth grinding are signs of pain  although a bun will grind his teeth for pain anywhere, not just with teeth.

To start with, I would insist that your vet gives you some painkillers to administer at home  I would expect him to prescribe Metacam (dog, yes dog). The vet should tell you the dosage, but the basic small animal dosage is also on the leaflet  but it is a bit confusing. (It can also be given at higher dosage,if prescribed by a knowledgeable vet).

The Metacam should make your bun a bit more comfortable, and that may make it easier for him to eat a better diet.

You have to rely on the vet to diagnose, but you can help by aiming to improve his diet. 

I really understand why you are feeding as you are, especially if he is losing weight, but his current diet will be making his gut struggle badly. Improving his diet, will raise his general health level.

I agree with others  put in lots of different hays. Pile in lots everywhere. Some buns do take a while to come round, but a rabbits diet should be primarily hay (at least 80%). This helps wear the teeth down.

Also, have you tried Readigrass? (try Jollyes or internet) It sometimes works for a reluctant hay eater. Although I wouldnt recommend long term, exclusive use, it certainly has its place.

The herb mixes are good too. (try Pets at Home or internet)

Try offering basil, and parsley and mint. Dandelion leaves when they grow. Apple leaves too. Avoid sugary carrots  but organic carrot tops are worth a try. Avoid gassy greens.

Then try and introduce some high quality pellet feed. I would recommend Science Selective.

Sorry to have gone on  and on! I hope that some of his helps. Hes a very pretty thing.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

i got a phonecall from the vets at 7.00pm (meant to pick him up at 7:30pm) asking if i could get him at 8:00pm instead because he was taken longer to come round than usuall.i went at 8:00pm and the vet told us he found his back tooth had fractured but he couldnt do anything because the tooth is too far back and the gum could just crumble away.he said he could die :crying: again he mentioned his age (asked if he couldve been older when i got him-he definately wasnt)he is still soo floppy and not moving :crying: his nose isnt sniffing or anything,he usualli is really quiet for 2 or 3 days after ga but he usually at least moves to go back in his bed although still wobbling about-he has been like this since 12 o'clock :crying: and yes it was the same vet as before but please dont say anything about it i feel bad enough :crying:
i have to take him back first thing tomorrow morning to check him over (he has been given painkiller/antibiotic injection for tonight.if the vet says about putting him to sleep tomorrow (if there is no change) would that be the best thing to do ??? or do you think with time he could get better ??? what can i do in the meantime ??? should i mush up food with water and give through syringe ??? should i give water through syringe (the vet mentioned a drip was put under the skin,was that just for the operation or is it water) ???


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Marie, I have to be honest, it doesn't look good for your bun right now, and I am surprised he was sent home. He should be picking up by now.

My heart goes out to you. I know that you love him - and he will too.

The most important thing is that he has had painkillers, so shouldn't be in pain. 

Hopefully your vet has given you aftercare instructions and a number to contact if you need advice.

The most important things you can do for him are - 

- keep him warm. Bunnies can't control their temperature after a GA. I can see you have given him a fleece. That's good. Make sure there aren't any draughts. You could fill a sock with rice, and microwave it. Put it nearby. That will provide a little extra warmth. But not too near, as it does not look as though he can move away from it.

- he will need fluid. This is most important. Can you syringe in a little preboiled warm (not hot) water from time to time? This will keep him hydrated, and warm water will stop him getting chilled. But you can only do this if he is swallowing. if he can't, phone the vet.

A vet can give fluid either sub cu (under the skin) or by drip.

- did the vet give you any "critical care" or similar? This is powder food that you mix with pre boiled cooled water. Again, only if he is swallowing, you can syringe in a little food from time to time. Pellets mashed in water will work too. As would pure fruit baby food such as Ellas apples apples apples or Hipp pure fruit baby food.

I am afraid you hve a long night ahead of you. Talk to him. He will get comfort from you.

I'm honestly not sure if he will survive this, but never say never. Some buns have amazing spirit, and defy all the odds.

Personally if he is still laying immobile and not responding, I would get on the phone to the vets. 

Sometimes we have to make the hard decision to put a bun to sleeep. That may be kindest for your bun, but for now, just concentrate on getting him through the night.

I'll be thinking of you.

Sending vibes and hugs.

Summer


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the vet really shouldnt have allowed him home like that  
your vet really really doesnt sound compitent, back teeth CAN be removed, i had a rabbit who had all buut 6 of her teeth removed. 

yes fluids under the skin help with hydration.

im going to be very honest with you, as hard as it may be, i dont think he will survive the night, and when he goes it probably wont be easy for him, there will probably be fitting and gasping, if there is no improvement by tomorow morning you may have to consider letting him go the easy way.

i am in 2 minds as to what to suggest on the feeding, he looks barely consiace, possibly even comatose, in which case you risk suffocating him if you try to syringe feed him, i would try a little bit of baby food and see if he shows any attempt at swallowing it, if he doesnt i wouldnt try feed him any more.
the same goes for water, he needs to stay hydrated, but if hes not swallowing it stop else you will drown him (at the vets he would be on sub-fluids which would keep him hydrated)

you need to keep a very close eye on his temperature as he wont be able to regulate it himself


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

Personally I would be on the phone to a vets and getting him back there.
I am very surprised a vet would let him home in that condition tbh But either way he needs to go back to the vets tonight IMO :nonod:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

heartbreaking to see him like this. I hope he makes it through the night

I watched my girl die recently and she wasn't quite 6 her body just gave up. I always thought she'd live into her teens she was so lively it was such a shock


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you for the comments,means alot.yeah all my pets mean EVERYTHING to me.about 10 minutes ago he jumped up,sat for a while and is now lying on his tummy,he has a hot water bottle under the blanket he is lying on,the vet said he was given a drip under the skin-would that still be there or would he have meant in the vet,hooked up to a drip?.i know when he had his front teeth removed he didnt eat for 2 or 3 days and barely moved,so i am hoping he still has a chance and the standing up is a good sign.yeah i will be laying beside him all night comforting him.
B3rnie
there isnt much more the vet can do.and i would prefer him with me rather than in a kennel at the vets with nobody, scared,they have given him pain relief so he is at least not in pain.
emzybabe
yeah it is heartbreaking,my head is actually killing me with all the crying i have been doing:crying: i hope he makes it too,he is a tough bunny-one of the vets call him 'bruce willis of the animals world' he has been through soo much.this vet is only working at weekends,the other is a man who works all through the week,the lady that works weekends is soo nice with him-it will be her tomorrow (so 2nd opinion) losing any pet is always difficult


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

he has made it through the night.yeah it really is the hardest part of owning pets-(would be soo much easier if they could talk well i have been sat with him all night-lying in his bed (which is 8ft by 4ft and 3ft high and the floor is just the carpet and clean) i fell asleep in it beside him for 2 hours  i syringe fed him at 3am,4am and 7am only half a ml at each time,and fed him water through syringe everytime as well-1ml a time.he took them both fine,and actually licked water that had spilt on the blanket.at 7am this morning he stood up,then went to his water and drank quite a bit,he tried to eat apple slices but couldnt and went to his pellets but didnt eat any-his mouth must be so sore,and yeah i will take him elsewhere for his back tooth to be seen although now i am a bit unsure wether to have him given ga again after this-it has been horrible and hope he stays good now


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Being completely honest with you, the vet shouldn't have let him home in that state. My old girl takes a long time to wake up and they won't let her leave until she's up and moving but she does occasionally come home looking a bit drunk. 

For future if he takes a while to wake up get him moving around. The more they move the faster they wake up as the anaesthetic will go through their system faster. If he's unwilling to stand or move give him a good rough (not too rough) full body rub, like they do with new born puppies to get them breathing. 

I'm torn as to what to suggest as to giving him more time. Only you can make that sort of decision. I've had a rabbit before who had damaged teeth and an infection deep in her gum. I was told she was unlikely to make it but didn't give up on her. I spent the last month of her life syringe feeding her food and water every 3 hours even at night. I failed my A levels to look after her but in the end enough was enough and she just wasn't improving so she was pts. 

I've also had another since then with the same thing happen and he went under general anaesthetic after having x-rays done so the choice was out of my hands that time. But his jaw had completely crumbled from the infection so even if he survived the anaesthetic he wouldn't have made it. Although this is the rabbit that was seen at the bad vets and the infection kept being missed by incompetant vet so if the infection was found on day 1 when he had a dental he could have survived.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow! I never thought he would pull through. He would have been comforted (and kept warm) by you being here.

What to do now? Listen to your bun. Some are strong. Some give up quickly.

If he wants to fight, fight with him - but make sure the vet gives you painkillers you can syringe in (dog Metacam). Get some baby food (pure apple ellas kitchen - apples apples apples good. Don'texpect him to chew. Syringe in a watery mash of pellets/critical care.

Then find a good vet as soon as you can. Others on here may be able to help if you let us know the area you are in.

If he tells you enough is enough, you will know that too. Look in his eyes. Feel his spirit. If you know your bun well - and I believe you do - you WILL know.

I am out for the day, but I will be thinking of you, and others on here will support you. Take care.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

oh love, if that were one of mine I'd be stringing the vet up. Contact your local rescue centre find out which vet they use and take your little one to them.

I slipped up and bought the musili stuff for Barney once, I used it as a treat and put a small handful scattered in his hay, and slowly got rid of it that way. 

Your rabbit is clearly not well. Keep us posted - I have everything crossed here for both of you.

Fantastic news - you had me in tears didn't read the whole thread, wish I had now. I have to go out pet shopping with red eyes - what a plonker.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Marie, Just been reading the thread and thinking of you and your rabbit. Hope so much he recovers.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks.i am just back from the vet with misty from a check up-he has pood,drank,syringe fed,and he peed in the vet-and the vet (we have only seen her 2 times before) checked to see if there was blood in it,she said there was alot.i have mentioned his peeing problem to the male vet the last 3 times i have took him in and he done nothing about it and the vet today said she could feel the lump and the male vet said he felt nothing when i mentioned it i even asked him to check a 2nd time and pointed exactly where it washe was given 2 types of antibiotics (lexicom and something else)and a gut stimulant,she said if he doesnt get better over the weekend he will obviously have to be put down i kind of think it should maybe be done today but i really want to give him a chance,but with the dental problems and whatever is causing blood in his urine i dont know if he will ever be better so i really dont know what to do:crying:


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

i have just tried to syringe feed misty food and water-he just let the food sit in his mouth (didnt try to swallow it) and the water he just jumped back and didnt want it......do you think it would be bad of me if i make an appointment for him to be pts today (it will have to be before 2) i really dont know what to do i dont if he will get better with time-but then he has the fractured tooth and somrthing wrong inside causing him lots of blood in his pee:crying: i dont know if more tests will just be too stressful for him :crying: please reply


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I imagine its Loxicom you've been given, thats another brand name for Metacam (a painkiller/anti inflammatory). The other is probably Baytril, which is the antibiotic. 

I don't think its looking too good for him in all honesty. At least the different vet has finally picked up the problem though. With the pankiller he'll be more comfortable over the weekend to see how he goes.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

silly question probably but do rabbits need sedation or ga to have bloodwork??


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Personally with all his issues I would be calling it a day now. His quality of life has been compromised and it will be a long time before he is comfortable again.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

poor little bun  im sorry that he's not feeling better you must be heartbroken :crying: , I agree with Bernie though it sounds like it might be kinder to let him go.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

mariebx19 said:


> silly question probably but do rabbits need sedation or ga to have bloodwork??


Not unless they struggle a lot when having it taken. They usually either take it from the leg or the ear, but taking blood from the leg of a rabbit is a skill that a lot of vets do struggle with unless they've had lots of practice.

It may cause more stress for him than he needs right now. Like Bernie has said I would probably call it a day now with all the issues he has, if he does recover it will be a long and slow process with no guanrentee that he will be back to normal. As long as he seems comfortable with the meds use the weekend to say your goodbyes and lots of cuddles, if he seems uncomfortable even with the meds though I'd be taking him back sooner.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

i think i will try and take him before the vets shut at because if he isnt eating or drinking,all the problems he will have in the long run-he is moving but only away from me when i touch him:crying: so i think it may be time:crying:


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

mariebx19 said:


> i think i will try and take him before the vets shut at because if he isnt eating or drinking,all the problems he will have in the long run-he is moving but only away from me when i touch him:crying: so i think it may be time:crying:


you've clearly done your best for him and he sounds like he's had a happy life with you . you are doing the right thing x


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

the vet is closed and i phoned the out of hours vet and they have told me to keep trying to feed him but he isnt taking it ,he has moved about but i think it is just to get away from being touched,i will not a few hourse and see if he takes anything.thank you for all the advise i just wanted to hear that other people thought pts would be ok for him,i didnt want everyone to think i am horrible for doing it.it is the worst thing i have ever had to decide on because my pets mean EVERYTHING and the thought that one of them wont be with me anymore is devastating,but i am thinking about in the long run too,i mean if the tooth cant be fixed there is no point in putting him through tests to see what is causing the blood in the urine.he has been through too much already,and has fought soo hard for so long,at least there is no pain while i try get him eating,but i will be spending all night with him:crying:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Marie,

Sorry not to have got back on here, but I've only just got back home.

You and your bun have fought and fought - all credit to you that he came though the night.

No one will think bad of you if you now decide to have him PTS - it is sometimes the kindest thing an owner can do, and the final gift you can give your bun - peace and pain free.

Don't be frightened to make a nuisance of yourselves by phoning the out of hours vet, if you feel he is suffering. If they won't help, phone another and explain and ask if they can help - then write and complain about your current vet. 

Loving our pets is both fantastic and supremely hard, and we all feel for you. 

Sending you vibes and strength.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

They can be unwilling to work out of hours, you need I be firm with the. If there is nothing more you and them are prepared to do then pts as soon as possible is best, they should be able to do this at your home.  such a shame he hasn't perked up


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We are lucky. Our vets have always been brilliant.

We get to see one of the practice vets, whatever the time of day, and there is always a nurse on site 24/7 to monitor buns that are admitted. It costs, but they are wonderful.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

When I read he had jumped up, and made it through the night I thought he had turned a corner.

I am thinking of you both.


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you for all the kind comments.everyone of them made me cry when i read them misty was peacefully pts today-18/03/2013.i was going to have him pts on saturday night because he wasnt eating,but 5 minutes after making the decision,he ate a choc drop (not the best but i was happy with anything at this point) licked some mushed pellets and came out of his bed and moving about,so i thought i would give him another night,sunday night he came out of his bed quite lively,he licked the mushed pellets a few times and he was drinking plenty on his own,but from 8am this morning he was struggling to pee and when he did it was clear/yellow mucus and he looked like he was going to be sick,so i made the decision.he has been through soo much and fought soo hard for so long and i just dont think he wanted to fight it this time i spent all weekend lying with him,comforting him,he had problems that couldnt be fixed and would have just caused him more pain and stress,i spend all everyday caring for my pets and playing with them/clapping them-they mean more to me than anything.so to think that one of them wont be with me anymore is just heartbreaking.but i couldnt let him suffer anymore just so i could keep him longer.it was the hardest decision i have ever had to make.i loved him soo much,and he will be missed


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It is the hardest decision we have to make Marie, but it is also the ultimate gift we can give.

You did the right thing taking him to be PTS, when you felt he wasn't ready to fight anymore; and you would have been a huge comfort to him in his final days, I am sure - that's the only reason he managed to hang on so long.

He is fine now - just picture him now, running free, binkying - and with no more pain.

Yes, you will miss him awfully, and the coming days will be hard, but in time you willl be able to look back and remember the happier times. Maybe, when you are ready, you can do something in his memory - a photo in a frame, perhaps, - or help a rescue centre by donating or volunteering - or even, when you feel ready, give a home to a pair of rescue bunnies who need someone to love and care for them (some of them have such hard starts to their lives).

but if you ever do take on another bunny, please do come back on here and ask for rabbit savvy vets in your area. Good, reliable vet support is crucial.

Run free little bun.

(((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## mariebx19 (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you.this post actually made me cry,(in a nice way) and i dont think i will ever get another rabbit anyway losing one was bad enough and i would just feel like i was trying to replace him in a way.it is the hardest thing i have ever done,but i know it was time and i know it was right.i loved him soo much and i will always miss him:crying:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It will get easier - I promise you.

And if you ARE meant to have another bun at some point in the future, well he/she will just come your way when you least expecting it - and you will know. 

In the meantime, enjoy your other pets, and treasure the special times you had with Misty.


----------

